# mini lst



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

here is a new one for the public iam a little late on this but if you go to www.teamlosi.com you can see the new mini lst :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got my mini LST it looks pretty good out of the box! I have not had a chance to run it yet however.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My Mini LST is falling apart !!!! Rod ends pop off all the time dog bones bent. Center main gear shot !!!!! Made in China :freak:


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

you sould go withan rc18mt instead but that is my opinion


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes RC18MT with our bumper and outdrive sleeves and You set!!!


----------

